# Whats Your Favorite I.L.F Riser



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just purchased a set of BF etreme long ilf limbs. Now I am in search of a 17-19" riser, preferably 17" because I will also use this for hunting and like a 62" bow. If I went to a 19"+ I would most likely use these for 3D and purchase a short or medium set (cheaper) for hunting. I am pretty new to the ilf world and know about the titans and dalaa risers but what about Morrison and Sky etc etc. If you have a favorite riser let me hear and if you have pics post your rigs!! Let's try to keep it to hunting/3D set ups. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is my 21" Morrison riser with a set of BF extremes that Bob added rattle snake skins to


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tribe HALO 18'' riser
With morrison max 2 or border hex 6h limbs set


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjeffro said:


> View attachment 3463185
> 
> 
> Here is my 21" Morrison riser with a set of BF extremes that Bob added rattle snake skins to


Very nice!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I would have to,say my WF 19 or my Border ILF CH 


WF 19






Border ILF CH


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

JParanee how do you like the WF 19 compared to the Titan riser? Pros Cons? Thanks -Ray-


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Morrison wooden risers are stunners. I have a Titan III and 17" Bigfoot riser. The Bigfoot is such a cool setup and I'm planning on doing a review on it once deer season is over since I'm so impressed with it and there's not much info on them.

I want a WF19.....


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

skramr12 said:


> JParanee how do you like the WF 19 compared to the Titan riser? Pros Cons? Thanks -Ray-


Hi Skram 

I have three Titans so I do like them very much  

The WF 19 is a heavier riser that is very well done 

From machining to hardware it is a very high quality piece of kit 

The Titans are also very well done and the choice really comEs down to how much weight you like in your riser 

will you be shooting off the shelf or a rest ? 

The Titan from the shelf works well with furniture pads 

The WF has a cool built in radius end hump that really works well 

Choices choices


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

My last two trad bows were both Hoyt Tiburons. A 62" 45lb. and a 64" 50lb., the 62" I shot off the shelf and the 64" I used a AAE Freeflyte rest. This bow I'm putting together will most likely be from the shelf. I have had a bunch of custom wood bows over the years but these are my only metal risered bows. -Ray-


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Morrison 19"


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

non-typical said:


> Morrison 19"
> View attachment 3466353


Those Morrison wood risers look nice!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Joe. What wood is that ILF CH ? Really really nice 

Merry Christmas


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

My favorite ilf riser is the one I have in my hands. If you decide on the titan riser I have a much better shelf kit option than the furniture pads. 
Dan


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Only ilf riser I have is a 17" morrison phoenix. Seems fine. A good platform on which to build, very minimal and easy to shoot off the shelf without any work. Looking forward to getting to know it better.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Hey Joe. What wood is that ILF CH ? Really really nice
> 
> Merry Christmas


Hi Jeff 

Shedua


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> My favorite ilf riser is the one I have in my hands. If you decide on the titan riser I have a much better shelf kit option than the furniture pads.
> Dan


Do tell.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

There are ILF risers that work better than others for specific tasks, but if you are looking for an all around hunting/target/3D riser, you would be hard pressed to find a better one than the Titan. 

In my opinion, it is simply at the top of the *"one riser for everything"* class.

KPC


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

SKY TDX17. Hands down the best ILF riser I ever owned.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Do tell.


I will show you.
As KPC said all around riser.







Dan


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you are willing to preorder and wait then I doubt you will find anything better than the Gillo Ghost which is coming out.
Has a radius shelf, excellent grip options, really attractive colors and I believe it'll be $100 less than the Titan.

Grant


----------



## cycler2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

JParanee said:


> Hi Skram
> 
> I have three Titans so I do like them very much
> 
> ...



When you say Titan, do you mean Trad Tech Titan? Also, can someone tell me what ILF stands for. Thank you.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I really like my Titans with a 2.0 grip. my next favorite is my Toxocraft wood riser.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> If you are willing to preorder and wait then I doubt you will find anything better than the Gillo Ghost which is coming out.
> Has a radius shelf, excellent grip options, really attractive colors and I believe it'll be $100 less than the Titan.
> 
> Grant


Just curious how you would know that having never shot one? I don't know about you, but I've seen a number of things that looked great on paper or on the design board but never came close to living up to the hype. On the flipside, I've seen things that I never thought I'd be interested in and when I shot them, I was pleasantly surprised.

KPC

KPC


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I really like my Morrison 17XD Phoenix ILF with Max 3 limbs. Shot 3 deer with it this year, passed a few elk as well. Very easy to shoot, fast, smooth and quiet.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah Grant, the ghost will probably be a winner. 👍

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like my cobra 








Titan is a good option as well


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Just curious how you would know that having never shot one? I don't know about you, but I've seen a number of things that looked great on paper or on the design board but never came close to living up to the hype. On the flipside, I've seen things that I never thought I'd be interested in and when I shot them, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> KPC


A few reasons:
The man who designed it has been responsible for more exceptionally well liked risers than anyone else in the world. Particularly risers with barebow specific geometry rather than just shrunken Olympic bows like most are. 
He is also overseeing the production rather than farming it out like everyone else does.
It has all of the features people wish other risers had yet somehow still comes in at a good price. Not to mention the other Gillo products have been ACTUALLY available at release. How many others spend months at a time backordered? 

Meanwhile we are still waiting for the modular shelf which was supposed to be available years ago for the Titan, which is a classic example of what happens when you don't design or produce things in house.

All adds up to easy math for me.

Grant


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Self made Elk Antler ILF riser. Black Max shorts in this pic but she currently paired up with some Max 2 SS's.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I like Dan's shelf kit, but I wanted the arrow even closer to my hand...so I had my Titan III drilled for a lower hole. Paired with Max1's this is an awesome setup.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> A few reasons:
> The man who designed it has been responsible for more exceptionally well liked risers than anyone else in the world. Particularly risers with barebow specific geometry rather than just shrunken Olympic bows like most are.
> He is also overseeing the production rather than farming it out like everyone else does.
> It has all of the features people wish other risers had yet somehow still comes in at a good price. Not to mention the other Gillo products have been ACTUALLY available at release. How many others spend months at a time backordered?
> ...


I'm in agreement with Grant here...Vittorio Frangilli (of "Gillo Gold Medal") is the man who designed Bernardini's "Mamba" and he's back at the 19" game again with his own "Ghost 19" riser....and at an extremely competitive price point.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> I'm in agreement with Grant here...Vittorio Frangilli (of "Gillo Gold Medal") is the man who designed Bernardini's "Mamba" and he's back at the 19" game again with his own "Ghost 19" riser....and at an extremely competitive price point.


When is the Gillo Ghost supposed to be available? I just checked out their website and it looks like a nice riser. Not really sure about the grip though, but looking at a picture and actually holding it is two different things. Too bad there isnt one in 17" in the production line for my BF Extreme Longs to make a 62" bow lol.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

guyver said:


> I really like my cobra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a couple nice deer!!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

skramr12 said:


> When is the Gillo Ghost supposed to be available? I just checked out their website and it looks like a nice riser. Not really sure about the grip though, but looking at a picture and actually holding it is two different things. Too bad there isnt one in 17" in the production line for my BF Extreme Longs to make a 62" bow lol.


I'm on my smartphone at a cabin in Lake Lure, NC and we are under extreme weather/tornado watch conditions so it's a bit tough to navigate but if you go too the FITA Forum and pull up page #3 there's a thread about the Ghost with lots of information and pix....Vittorio has been fairly forthcoming in answering questions as well.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

cycler2014 said:


> When you say Titan, do you mean Trad Tech Titan? Also, can someone tell me what ILF stands for. Thank you.


Yes sir , Trad Tech Titan 

Ilf stands for international limb fitment 

Long and short of it 

You can buy an assortment of many different limbs made by various companies that will all fit a certain riser and it adjustable for tiller and a small percentage of weight 

Very neat system that allows you to mix and match and get a great performing rig at a fair price


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> I really like my cobra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great deer


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I just looked at the new Ghost and it is very nice 

I like the limb cups 

I like the radiused shelf 

It says that different grips are available so if a full grip is available than I'd like that too


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

JParanee said:


> I just looked at the new Ghost and it is very nice
> 
> I like the limb cups
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your video review JP :beer:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

skramr12 said:


> When is the Gillo Ghost supposed to be available? I just checked out their website and it looks like a nice riser. Not really sure about the grip though, but looking at a picture and actually holding it is two different things. Too bad there isnt one in 17" in the production line for my BF Extreme Longs to make a 62" bow lol.


I believe it's end January. The riser is made to take all of their grips and will take any Avalon style grip such as a Jager. However unlike other risers it also has a radius on the riser itself to make it comfortable to shoot without a grip, something that I wish more risers had.

-Grant


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> A few reasons:
> The man who designed it has been responsible for more exceptionally well liked risers than anyone else in the world. Particularly risers with barebow specific geometry rather than just shrunken Olympic bows like most are.
> He is also overseeing the production rather than farming it out like everyone else does.
> It has all of the features people wish other risers had yet somehow still comes in at a good price. Not to mention the other Gillo products have been ACTUALLY available at release. How many others spend months at a time backordered?
> ...


Not sure why you took what I said as some sort of insult Grant, I was simply asking a legitimate question. 

I guess I just think that when someone asks if we have a "favorite ILF riser," we should probably at least try one before we christen in the best. We owe that to each other, don't we?

KPC


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Not sure why you took what I said as some sort of insult Grant, I was simply asking a legitimate question.
> 
> I guess I just think that when someone asks if we have a "favorite ILF riser," we should probably at least try one before we christen in the best. We owe that to each other, don't we?
> 
> KPC


It would be in poor taste for me to offer a suggestion when an objectively far better option is going to be available shortly for less money.

I think anyone who has been involved in Trad related internet forums knows that certain posters have an agenda or commercial interest in the success of a product, your promotion of the TradTech brand is clearly one of those situations. I think I speak for most when I say it would be best if you identified that openly when recommending a product, especially when newer products have so much more to offer.

-Grant


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

grantmac said:


> It would be in poor taste for me to offer a suggestion when an objectively far better option is going to be available shortly for less money.
> 
> I think anyone who has been involved in Trad related internet forums knows that certain posters have an agenda or commercial interest in the success of a product, your promotion of the TradTech brand is clearly one of those situations. I think I speak for most when I say it would be best if you identified that openly when recommending a product, especially when newer products have so much more to offer.
> 
> -Grant


I think I will hold out until the Gillo Ghost becomes available and grab one. I had interest in them a while back when I first heard of it in the making. The riser seems to have everything I am looking for and I like the limb pockets. Also I like the idea of the anodized finish. I really wanted a 62" bow but hey what's an extra 2". I can always pick up a set of medium hunting limbs later. I think it will be a good match for my new 55lb BF Extreme Long limbs. Plus being a 19" riser it will shave it down to a 53lb'er. And as much as the Jinkster enjoys his Gillo maybe it will be the last bow I will ever buy....yeah right!! &#55357;&#56860; lol


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> It would be in poor taste for me to offer a suggestion when an objectively far better option is going to be available shortly for less money.
> 
> I think anyone who has been involved in Trad related internet forums knows that certain posters have an agenda or commercial interest in the success of a product, your promotion of the TradTech brand is clearly one of those situations. I think I speak for most when I say it would be best if you identified that openly when recommending a product, especially when newer products have so much more to offer.
> 
> -Grant


That's fair enough Grant.

1. I have zero commercial interest in TradTech, in any way, shape, or form. None. I haven't even had any contact with them for years other than to ask questions or order merchandise through the catalog...just like anyone else. If you don't believe that, call John or Rob and ask them.

2. My only "agenda" is that I have been shooting the same Titan riser for over 8 years now. In that time, I have purchased a number of other ILF risers and tried many more. The reason I am still shooting my original Titan is because it actually is the best ILF riser for what I do, and I have yet to find one that I personally like better. That goes for every other TradTech ILF riser there is. The day I find one I do like better, I will buy it...regardless of brand. Unlike some here, I don't buy a new riser every other month, rant and rave about how great it is, or how it's going to be the last riser I'm ever going to buy...and then list it in the classifieds when the new "best" riser comes along. 

3. I might actually agree with you on the new Gillo, I'm open to that. What I won't do is say that it's my favorite without ever having shot one, held one, or even seen one in person. That is what I think is in poor taste.

KPC


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm currently shooting a WinWin Black Wolf with Morrison Max3 Limbs.


I still also have a 17" Zipper ILF that is a great riser, with either TT limbs of the Morrison Max3 limbs.


I am also currently in the process of making a ILF riser from phenolic and walnut, hopefully it turns out half decent.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd like to try one of those black wolf's some day.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Black Wolf is a all carbon riser, right?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

My favorite is a metal Sebastion flute riser.......I'm not all that in favor of the bulkier wood grips.....but thats just me and a lot of folks like theirs.....what makes the world go round....


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

cycler2014 said:


> When you say Titan, do you mean Trad Tech Titan? Also, can someone tell me what ILF stands for. Thank you.


International limb fitting. Industry standard riser/limb linkage. In theory and generally in practice, you can use any brand's ILF limbs on any brand's ILF risers. Generally the metal and carbon risers though some wood ones have it.

In contrast, you have the Samick wood risers, the Hoyt formula, etc., which are proprietary linkages and intended to work only with specific limbs from that brand.

Since most of the ILFs are the metal or carbon target style bows I have seen it also used as a shorthand for those types of bows. Even though some of those are proprietary. But more precisely it's risers and limbs meeting a standard.

[I say generally in practice because I have seen some ILFs not quite work right with others. Risers that with the bolts turned grind into ILF limbs. Limbs that fit so tight into certain risers they get stuck. So, generally it works but occasionally it's like that riser's space is narrow or the bolts tighten down further or the limbs are a little fat. They usually fit in the ILF dovetail/bolts but sometimes get stuck there.]


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I had a Titan and extremely regret selling it, that was the best riser in general I ever had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjf (Nov 7, 2012)

W&W RCX -17. Carbon goodness.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

This thread has inspired me to consider getting a I.L.F. riser. WF19 and Titan got my attention.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a TT Titan, Morrison- I really like both.

Here is the Morrison, 1st generation, I put the skins on my WW Inno limbs


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just bought a pair of my first ILF limbs. They are a set of Tradtech BF Extremes long 55lbs. So now Im in search for a riser!! Im thinking a 15-17", so the bow will end up being 60-62" and smooth drawing with the long limbs. Thanks for posting your pics everyone, its nice to see whats out there and enjoyed. -Ray-


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have for sale tribe halo rh in yeti kryptek camo,like new one is 17''


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

my current favorite riser is a 13" Morrison Phoenix. I have a 17" TitanII, 17" morrison Phoenix2, 15" Black onyx and a 21" SF cast aluminum riser. I bought a 15" VPA riser for one of my friends and built him a set of ILF long limbs, the 15" VPA riser was pretty nice and came with a Jager medium grip. Pic is of the VPA riser and my homemade limbs.


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

My current favorite 17" riser is the Dalaa with long kstorms.
The Hoyt T/d3 warfed DAS shoots very nice also with medium TT Carbon/woods.
I shoot that with no grip, very similar to my Hoyt tec compound riser.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

27 inch Bernardini Luxor on the right. I knew that I wanted to go with 72 inch bows. I recently changed from the 25 inch Bernardini Nilo to the Luxor. The Luxor met my expectations and will likely be the bow that I retire with.I have also competed with a Best Moon, Best Zenit and PSE Intrepid in addition to the Nilo. I like the Luxor the best.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

WF25 and WF19 right now...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beendare said:


> I have a TT Titan, Morrison- I really like both.
> 
> Here is the Morrison, 1st generation, I put the skins on my WW Inno limbs
> View attachment 3557145
> ...


That is a very nice looking bow.


----------

